# Help Looking for a theme



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

After reading The poem by IMU I have decided that I need to take my haunt to another level. I realize now that a haunt makes much more of an impact when it has a story behind it to give it some depth. Last year I dressed as a Count. I kind of like this idea because it allows me to cover a large span of time considering I have several mideval torture devices and if I wanted to add anything more current it can make sense( I think???) Does that make sense to anyone else? If anyone has any ideas I'd be glad to hear them Thanks!


----------



## barnhaunter mike (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with you, creating a theme adds to it. Like the way Disney themes all of its attractions, to tell a story of sorts.
I am doing a theme of following the famous adventurers like indy jones and lara croft. The walk-through goes down trails (werewolves, haunted trees, witches), through a maze and castle (skeltons) and then into an egyptian tomb (mummys and spider webs). For surviving they even get treasure (glow jewelry).
Picking a theme and then getting the story across is the hardest part, as most people just walk through without paying attention to a theme.
For vampires you could use a castle tour with torture chambers, crypt rooms, graveyards, and such. You could even create a brief storyboard at the entry about count whoevers crypt adventure. 
Just my thoughts. good luck


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Creep Cringle said:


> After reading The poem by IMU I have decided that I need to take my haunt to another level. I realize now that a haunt makes much more of an impact when it has a story behind it to give it some depth. Last year I dressed as a Count. I kind of like this idea because it allows me to cover a large span of time considering I have several mideval torture devices and if I wanted to add anything more current it can make sense( I think???) Does that make sense to anyone else? If anyone has any ideas I'd be glad to hear them Thanks!


Why not do the tale of Rasputin...allegedly he couldn't be killed by being shot, then hung, then clubbed, finally quarted. You can use your torture devices for that. Have the story where Rapsutin is still "alive" now, and going after your guests.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats a good idea! I'll just use another character something I can make into my own.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

For us, we have the TOTs watch a video before they enter the haunt and it goes over our story for our theme. This year we decided to work around the same theme and it is a family that are all murderers.


----------

